# La próxima revolución en el mundo laboral



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 1, 2014)

Un artículo muy interesante en la revista alemana "Markt&Technik" presenta el impacto que la combinación de tecnologías de control y sus habilidades de describir labores de todos los campos imaginables y de crear sistemas autocontrolados que pueden ejecutar labores sin requerir la intervención del ser humano. presenta como ejemplo las labores de control de un técnico de aviación en los trabajos de mantenimiento que todo avión require después de cierto número de horas de vuelo, o la labor de un asesor de empresas o de un analizador financiero. las labores de estos "experto" son muy adecuados para ser describidos como sistema de control, los costos de salario son altos y la calidad del resultado de sus labores depende mucho de la constancia, de la velocidad y de tomar en consideración muy extensa y variada información. Que objetivo mas adecuado para las primeras implementaciones, que como siempre al principio son caras, para reemplazar al ser humano y reducir los costos y su impacto en el costo de servicios.

Si esto es posible para trabajos complejos, que mas sencillo es hacer lo mismo para labores mas sencillas? El artículo menciona que el salario mínimo que se está implementando ahora en Alemania facilita aún mas la implementación de tales sistemas, pues el tiempo de amortización máximo de la inversión es garantizado por el costo mínimo de la mano laboral!

Si combinamos la tecnología de modelación proveniente de la tecnología de control, las sofisticadas herramientas de descripción y simulación, como por ejemplo Matlab y Simulink y las tecnologías de implementar lo modelado y simulado en sistemas físicos con la tecnología de la robótica y de la inteligencia artificial, cuantos trabajos quedan que no pueden ser reemplazados por sistemas autónomos de control?

El volumen salarial impactado es gigante, las posibilidades de lograr ventajas competitivas también, la forma de hacerlo por ejemplo en la universidad técnica de Munich esta madurando, pues existen todos los elementos para ello!

Nuestro civilización, que basa que el salario de las personas que trabajan crean el capital para el consumo que a su vez es la fuente de ganancias de aquellos que invierten en lo que resultan trabajo que genera ingresos. es un círcula que ahora se ve amenazado. Ustedes saben, una vez que se desarrolle la software requerida, el adaptar tales sistemas a otros trabajos no es mas que ajustar los parámetros de forma requerida.

Esto evidentemente crea inquietud y protesta de aquellos afectados. Esto pone en peligro la estabilidad del sistema, por lo cual la aplicación de los sistemas de supervisión resultan justificables y así resulta un círculo vicioso que aumenta el número de los afectados, lo que crea la justificación para violar derechos humanos e intensificar la supervisión. Como siempre los gringos van mas adelantados al menos en el sistema represivo. Se crea el patriot act. Este justifica de encarcelar o matar individuos que cumplan los requisitos sin que estos individuos tengan la posibilidad de defenderse. todo esto absolutamente legal!

Ustedes ven alguna tendencia que trabaje en contra de un futuro así? Yo no! Yo veo la juventud, y esta siempre fue la que demostraba oposición, decir que como no hacían nada malo, que importa que fueran supervisados! Estos aún mas publican todo en los medios sociales hasta las cosas mas privadas.

Si no fuera porque tenga hijos, que ojalá algún día tendrán sus propios hijos y porque soy un endemoniado metido, que bueno que me voy a morir en algún futuro no muy lejano por razones de salud. Ese mundo que veo venir no es mi mundo!


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 1, 2014)

Es el dilema que empezó con la revolución industrial, cuando por ejemplo  un telar en fábrica reemplazaba a cientos de hilanderas artesanales.

Una  postura dice: "pero a la par se crea trabajo para el que fabrica,  mantiene y comercializa las máquinas". No estoy seguro de que sea cierto  o falso. Los trabajos creado pueden ser menos que los anteriores, son  de mayor calidad (hoy en día nadie quisiera hacer el trabajo manual que  antes era usual).

En contra tenemos el caso de: cambio de transporte de caballos a automotor, máquinas de  cosechar; y viendo hacia adelante pasará lo mismo con los choferes  (camión, taxi), algunos programadores de computadoras, intérpretes y traductores; hasta diseñadores de PCB por qué no..

Las  tecnologías no siempre destruyen trabajo, el ejemplo más claro es  internet. ¿Cuantas personas tienen trabajos que hace 20 años eran  inexistentes?: administradores de red, instaladores de redes,  productores de routers/switchs/equipos, diseñadores de páginas web,  diseñadores gráficos (antes solo trabajaban para publicidad), ahora  empieza a haber gente que vive exclusivamente de youtube, podcasts, administrando foros, manejadores de redes sociales.
Otro caso: radio y TV, antes de esos no había operadores, camera-man, locutores, conductores de programas, distribuidores de cable, etc, etc.
Más: salud. Tienen mala prensa y algunas merecidamente, pero antes no había farmacéuticas, laboratorios de análisis clínicos, visitadores médicos, etc

No creo que detener o prohibir el avance de la tecnología nos haga un  bien. No es un problema tecnológico, sino de la economía que es una  disciplina socio-cultural (no científica).

Por eso es importante  un sistema impositivo progresivo, un sistema educativo y de salud  públicos y gratuitos, servicios básicos accesibles. A medida que más  trabajo se automatiza más impuestos deberían recaudarse por el mayor  margen de ganancia de las empresas, y ese dinero volcarse a proveer más y  mejores servicios a la población. 
Hoy tenemos la paradoja de que hay estados que subsidian a las empresas petroleras, una contradicción cósmica.

No veo un futuro negro, ojalá que haya más gente haciendo arte, ciencia, tecnología... todo dependerá más del sistema económico a mi parecer.


----------



## chclau (Jun 1, 2014)

"En estos últimos tiempos, nuestra tierra está degenerando. Hay señales de que el mundo está llegando rápidamente a su fin. El cohecho y la corrupción son comunes".

Segun dicen por ahi, es el contenido de una tablilla asiria de hace unos cinco mil años.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 1, 2014)

Lo que estaría bueno automatizar es el sistema político-legal-jurídico-impositivo...
Jejeje yo quiero dejar sin trabajo a los contadores, abogados y políticos


----------



## lleonver (Jun 1, 2014)

Si vemos la relación existente entre la oferta laboral y la mano de obra, vemos que en la actualidad hay mucha mano de obra desempleada y si estos programas llegan a materializarse, la razón entre ambos (oferta laboral/mano de obra) será mucho mas pequeña. También hay que tener en cuenta el crecimiento demográfico de los pueblos, a mi parecer es allí donde se deben realizar los controles.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 2, 2014)

El problema es que no se trata de donde se debería realizar controles, sino donde el uso de estas tecnologías tiene su mayor efecto de aumentar las ganancias. La justificación sería la reducción de errores resultando en mas calidad y el mejoramiento de la competitividad. 
Lo que a mí me parece lo mas atroz es, que en combinación con sueldo mínimo no quedan trabajos de menor exigencias al nivel educativo, pero también el efecto en los trabajos hasta de nivel universitario! La distribución de las capacidades mentales de los seres humanos también cumple con la distribución de Gauss. Lo que queda en el ámbito laboral son los pocos trabajos para los cuales aún no existe solución para usar "robots" inteligentes y programados a cumplir labores que se puedan describir como sistema de control. Metiéndome en la materia de la herramienta Matlab / Simulink y sus "toolboxes" veo la universalidad que permite hasta describir el "sistema pluvial" de una región y simular inundaciones en dependencia de lluvias y desheladas. Piensen ustedes mismos, mirando las mas diversas labores realizadas en su entorno, cuales y como se pudieran describir con sistemas de control. Agreguen a esto las posibilidades de adopción a cambios de parámetro en el entorno y las aún relativamente y por el público general mal interpretados sistemas de inteligencia artificial. Seguro que bien saben que inteligencia artificial y sistemas capaces de aprender por si mismo no son mas que sistemas de control capaces de variar sus parámetros para obtener un mínimo de error de lo que sería una funcionalidad ideal! La investigación y la implementación de tales sistemas es un tópico fascinante, pero sus efectos a mediano y largo plazo afectan la base de todas las sociedades!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 2, 2014)

Es el eterno dilema, las cosas _son_ a secas, el bueno o malo ya lo ponemos nosotros según nos convenga.
Si nosotros no queremos hacer tal cosa vendrá alguien que lo haga.


----------



## chclau (Jun 2, 2014)

Yo entiendo el razonamiento tuyo Hellmut... pero no me cierra. El problema NO pasa por ahi. Porque si el problema fuera ese... no veriamos la realidad como es hoy. Y la realidad como es, es que hay millones de personas que trabajan en el tercer mundo por muchisimo menos del salario minimo de los paises desarrollados. A ningun fabricante de zapatillas en Vietnam, por dar un ejemplo, se le ocurriria gastar cientos de miles de dolares en un robot cuando ese mismo trabajo lo hace, por unos cuantos cientos de dolares al anio, el trabajador medio de su empresa que en muchos casos es apenas un chiquillo.

Ese es uno de los grandes males de la globalizacion, no los robots. Cuando los paises mas desarrollados mejoraron las condiciones del trabajador, no pocos empresarios simplemente optaron por mudarse a paises bananas donde pueden seguir pagando salarios de nada.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hola mi buen amigo de TelAviv? Las zapatillas hechas en el tercer mundo, o los trabajadores, o mejor los llamamos esclavos en Qatar, que trabajan, so se les paga, por solo 145.- Euros al mes y sin el derecho de abandonar el país por voluntad propia, pues sí con esos no hay como competir. Pero conozco la situación por ejemplo en Colombia. ya allí el sistema funciona.

El artículo menciona que productos, que por mano de obra barata, son transferidos al extranjero, ya un costo muy reducido eliminaría esos trabajos. pero seamos sinceros. Esos no son los trabajos que serán afectados una vez que el despliegee de tales sistemas empiece. Son muchos puestos bien remunerados, son los puestos de la clase media, que si se verán afectados, pero también bastantes trabajos de posiciones mucho mejor remuneradas. 

Una tecnología así va a empezar donde las ventajas económicas son grandes y con el tiempo migrar. Que aún no vemos el impacto se debe a que recién en los últimos años estudios e investigaciones han demostrada las capacidades de tales sistemas en el ámbito laboral. Yo le pongo 10 años para que el efecto sea visible, a lo sumo!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 2, 2014)

Es injusto que los esclavos de Qatar cobren 150€ mientras los naturales cobran 3000 sin hacer nada, pero también es verdad que en su país de origen cobrarían 30€


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 2, 2014)

Siempre habrá trabajos en los que los músculos y el cerebro no podrán ser reemplazados.
Las máquinas hormigoneras tienen muchas décadas, y sin embargo puede verse en la calle a obreros mezclando el concreto a mano(o mejor dicho a cuerpo entero) ¿porqué?...porque la cantidad de cemento a mezclar en esta ocasión no justifica la adquisición o el alquiler de dicho ingenio. 
Del mismo modo, quienes tienen que hacer una pequeña reforma en su casa no van a recurrir a una de esas máquinas.

Por otra parte hay hace ya muchos años software de oficina que hipotéticamente podría reemplazar a los asistentes (secretarias/os) y pese a ser conocido por los jefes, estos prefieren el *"dispositivo humano"*. Esto último lo sé porque vivo de llevar documentación de oficina en oficina y pude ver como se presentaba el “maravilloso programa”.

Hay además un campo sin desarrollar que es la independización energética, me refiero a la creación de generadores hogareños de distinta índole que permiten al usuario, no solo autoabastecerse, sino también contribuir a la red con remuneración para sí, y eso no será hecho por una máquina *ya que es hogareño* y esto nos lleva a concluir que tal vez el ingreso pueda ser menor, pero de implementar estos dispositivos, el gasto también.
Al que quiera celeste…..
Y por último quienes llevarán a cabo estas innovaciones primero, _los individuos con mayor adaptabilidad, esos que tienen grandes conocimientos técnicos o que son capaces de crecer en una empresa e incluso aquellos que se destacan en las artes…_
*Ahhhhh   DARWIN*


----------



## vrainom (Jun 5, 2014)

Ya me empezaré a preocupar cuando alcancemos la singularidad (cue "so happy together" by the turtles)


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 5, 2014)

vrainom, yo como viejo, ya no me impacta personalmente, pero si al mundo en que vivirán mis hijos!

ppp: Tu respuesta desafortunadamente es típica a los retos del mundo actual y la base que habilita a la NSA y otros a lograr que la visión del futuro de george Orwell es primitiva en relación a lo que nos viene encima. Lo que tu escribes fue válido antes y yo hubiera compartido tu opinión! Si te tomas el esfuerzo de reflexionar las consecuencias de las tecnologías que menciono, entonces te daría vergüenza el haber escrito lo que has escrito. Perdona lo rudez, pero es que el asunto realmente es serio!

Si quieres comentar de forma educada en un foro técnico y de nivel como este, estudia a lo que se refiere, reflexiona sobre ello y luego opina!

Aquí en Alemania, finalmente hemos empezado a embarcar en los retos que enfrenta la libertad y los derechos humanos donde lo que reveló Edward Snowden es solo una parte de ello. Pero creeme, si no fuera por la masiva presión popular y política, también apoyada en el ámbito europeo no estaríamos ni empezando. Para resaltar que recién empezamos aquí a iniciar procesos requeridos, les cuento que el la fiscalía general alemana se oponía a iniciar investigaciones sobre posibles violaciones jurídicas por el NSA y los servicios británicos. Ahora a abierto las investigaciones sobre la interceptación ilegal del celular de nuestra cancillera Angela Merkel. El próximo paso será que las investigaciones sobre interceptaciones del público general en Alemania por esos servicios. Al mismo tiempo el parlamento alemán quiere autorizar el gasto de 300 millones de Euros de los servicios alemanes para interceptar las redes sociales en el extranjero para saber sobre la situación de la opinión pública en países extranjeros. Osea que los políticos quieren autorizar medios económicos para violar las leyes de países soberanos! Finalmente el parlamento alemán está llevando una batalla dura para invitar a edward Snowden a Alemania para presentarse a un gremio de este parlamento investigando las actividades de la NSA y del servicio británico.
Si nosotros, la comunidad técnica educada nos sometemos a la violación del derecho humano de la privacidad y de la soberanía de estados, entonces como podemos esperar un comportamiento adecuado de aquellos ciudadanos menos educados en cuestiones técnicas!


----------



## chclau (Jun 5, 2014)

Es un error demasiado comun creer que "los profesionales" tienen alguna capacidad extraña, como ser, mayor sensibilidad por los derechos humanos... o ser mas "educado" o varias incongruencias por el estilo. Ser un profesional solamente significa tener un mayor conocimiento en un area que requiere años de estudio para dominar, contrariamente a otras actividades laborales que requieren menos estudios previos.

Zanjada esa diferencia, con lo que respecta a etica, moral, sensibilidad por los derechos humanos, etc., ser profesional de algo no garantiza absolutamente nada. Se puede ser un basurero sensible y un doctor en energia atomica absolutamente opaco a los males y dolores ajenos... y tambien la inversa es cierta.

De todos modos, a mi cuando siento hablar de Darwin en el contexto social me corren escalofrios. Helmut vive en un pais que vio a los ideologos del Darwinismo social en todo su "esplendor"  y tanto Alemania como el resto del mundo sufrieron terribles perdidas perpetradas por los defensores de "la supervivencia del mas apto" en el ambito humano. Alemania aprendio su leccion e invierte muchisimo en educacion para no repetir esos terribles viejos errores.

No es mi intencion humillar al forista que menciono a Darwin quiza sin pensarlo demasiado... pero conviene aprender las lecciones de la historia, y que clase de ideologias prosperan cuando impera el "salvese quien pueda". En el reino animal quiza funciona la supervivencia del mas apto, en la sociedad humana, cuya complejidad requiere de la cooperacion de las capacidades de todos, es receta para desastre.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 5, 2014)

Quieren ustedes decirme que la evolución no existe, quieren decirme que aún en una sociedad civilizada (y con esto me refiero al mundo) no es cierto que domina el más fuerte y *entendiéndose por esto el más belicoso*.

Entonces yo debo vivir en otro planeta, un planeta en el que la penúltima gran potencia (Inglaterra) lo fue a fuerza de cañones  y la última (EEUU) comenzó su expansión duplicando su territorio a expensas del vecino, y en la actualidad  se mantiene como líder mundial utilizando cuanto artilugio tecnológico bélico puede desarrollar, invirtiendo en eso y en un día lo que significaría el alimento para millones en un año.
Yo no inventé las injusticias, perdón por haber dicho algo obvio.

En nombre de la solidaridad, la integración, y la cooperación, aquí, en mi país, (y esto lo digo desde mi experiencia de docente) la educación es cada vez mas laxa, porque en lugar de incentivarse al que tiene la actitud de avanzar, se lo castiga por sobresalir y entonces se nivela el grupo pero hacia abajo.
En nombre de esas mismas premisas, aquí se subsidia el no trabajo en una actitud populista digna del más exacerbado fascismo y no digo esto ni a la ligera ni desde el desconocimiento, lo digo desde la vivencia.

Está claro que vivimos realidades diferentes, razón por la cual no llegaremos a un acuerdo. 
Pero no por eso voy a decir frases  como “te daría vergüenza” o “quizá sin pensarlo demasiado” implicando en ambas la ignorancia del interlocutor, si lo hiciera estaría diciendo que la única verdad es la mía.
Lo que en realidad digo es, esta es mi visión, y es tan válida como la de cualquiera.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 5, 2014)

La tecnología hace ambas cosas, puede destruir empleos para también crearlos. Ninguno de nosotros tendría empleo de no ser por la tecnología.

El problema insisto, es del sistema social. Una sociedad moderna debe tener un plan sobre que hacer con la gente que depende de trabajos que van quedando obsoletos. Así como hay jubilación, fondos de desempleo, becas de estudio debería haber planes de capacitación y formación para la gente que lo requiera. Por supuesto que no es fácil cambiar de un área a otra, y puede pasar que uno pierda status o nivel de ingresos, pero no por eso hay que tirar la toalla.

¿Deberíamos detener la investigación y desarrollo en plantes nucleares de fusión por toda la gente que quedaría sin empleo en el sector de gas, petróleo y carbón?, no creo.
Si encontramos una forma mejor y más eficiente de hacer las cosas entonces debemos hacerlo, en el largo plazo es un beneficio para la comunidad como un todo. 
Y eso no significa que hay que sacrificar a individuos: impuestos, educación/formación, salud, impuestos progresivos... todo eso debe estar en pie para que el sistema funcione.

Termino opinando que la tecnología no es el problema, solo que la tecnología acentúa o nos hace ver los problemas estructurales que tenemos como sociedad. 
Es como ir al médico y pedirle que nos dé algo para la acidez de estómago, y nos pregunta 
-¿Que está comiendo?
- Lo de siempre: milanesas, empanadas, tortas fritas, chucrut, asado, galletitas... 
(Aclaración: dije todas comidas típicas argentinas, es todo frito carne, harina y azucar refinada)
-¿Cuando fue la última que comió una fruta o una verdura que no sea papa? 
- eeeehhhhmmmm...
El problema no es la acidez...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 6, 2014)

El hilo se está llendo por la tangente en lo que a la razón de abrir este hilo tenía! El impacto al mundo laboral en los próximos 20 años va a ser brutal. Son los avances en el uso de la tecnología de modelación. Esta tecnología y se está desarrollando a pasos gigantes permite modelar no solo sistemas técnicos, financieros, biológicos, sociales, sino que también permite modelar las funciones de un puesto de trabajo. Un altísimo porcentaje de los trabajos tiene lugar en oficinas. Así en este nueva paso de la revolución en el mercado laboral no solo tiene lugar en fábricas, sino también en las oficinas.
@ppp: Siendo docente no sería de mas utilidad para tus estudiantes aprender opciones constructivas y positivas? Me considero amigo de los gringos, pues hago una clara división entre mucha de la gente en ese país y el gobierno. Como persona nacida en Sudamérica con gran cariño hacia las gentes de ese continente se les das maldades hechas por el gobierno gringo y por ciertas empresas, no pocas de ellas.
Escribo esto siendo ciudadano de Alemania, un país que en el siglo cometió atrocidades con la maestría que en otros sectores es responsable de la calidad de productos alemanes. Lo escribo como ciudadano de un país donde un altísimo porcentaje de sus gentes no estaba realmente oponiéndose a las barbaridades cometidas, como ciudadano de un país cuyos ciudadanos cooperaron por ejemplo con la junta en la Argentina fomentando las atrocidades cometidas allí! Lo escribo como un ciudadano que se expresa por todos los medios posibles en contra de las actividades ilegítimas de los servicios gringos y contra el intento del gobierno alemán de no reaccionar, pero eso dentro de las reglas democráticas y sin violencia. Pero también lo escribo como ciudadano de un país donde no corro peligro alguna al actuar como lo hago.
Justificar procedimientos darwinianos es correr peligro de fomentar comportamiento como aquellos que se critican, muy justificadamente por lo cierto.
A lo que yo me refiero aquí cuando hablo de un público educado, sin excluir de lo educado aspectos no técnicos, se refiere explícitamente a la educación técnica que nos da la capacidad de comprender la implicación en el mundo laboral de aplicar las tecnologías de modelación en diseños, combinado con las teorías de control y la inteligencia artificial y no me vengan con lo de la inteligencia humana. Inteligencia artificial en este contexto es la habilidad de sistemas técnicos de reducir "errores" o la discrepancia de un resultado esperado y el actual, para adaptar sus parámetros de control para reducir esta discrepancia.
pero también es impresionante ver el desarrollo en los últimos 35 años en las teorías de conjunto y de la lógica. Un docente de la universidad técnica de Munich muy correctamente escribe, que los advances en herramientas para la matemática, la modelación y la simulación reducen la importancia de aprender técnicas para resolver ecuaciones matemáticas, pues para ello existen potentes herramientas. Lo que toma mas y mas importancia es el entender las implicaciones de las fórmulas matemáticas y aprender a describir los objetivos matemáticamente por un lado y el analizar los resultados de las herramientas matemáticas.
Acabo sub sumando lo escrito. Son estas cosas que en combinación con la potencia de sistemas embebidos ponen en gran peligro el modelo básico de nuestra civilización, el ingreso de medios económicos a razón del trabajo. También aquí en Alemania el 50% de la riqueza está en manos de 0.1% de la población y la clase media está perdiendo su base económica y masivamente se mueve hacia la pobreza en la vejez! El nivel extremadamente bajo de los intereses conduce a que los que ahorran, por ejemplo para la vejez, reciben menos intereses por su capital que la tasa de inflación. El resultado es que actualmente la clase media pierde 15 mil millones de Euros anualmente del valor de sus ahorros, mientras que empresas grande e internacionales o el 0.1% rico de la población no pagan casi impuestos!


----------



## chclau (Jun 6, 2014)

Desde ya me disculpo si estoy desvirtuando el tema.

A mi juicio es absolutamente cierto que el Darwinismo impera en las relaciones internacionales, los ejemplos del Imperio britanico y de USA los comparto y no son ni con mucho los unicos. Pero para mi estamos hablando a una escala mucho mas chica, la escala social y como nos la planteamos. Puede ser que lo veamos muy distinto por ser las realidades diferentes. 

En forma super simplificada las visiones politicas opuestas del s. XX se centraban por un lado en las posibilidades para el individuo y en el otro por las necesidades del colectivo. Cuando se exacerba la primera pasa lo que vemos hoy: Esta permitido maximizar las ganancias de unos pocos aunque para ello tengan que quedarse desempleados o subempleados millones. Y en la version peor aun del Darwinismo social, se pasa a eliminar lisa y llanamente los "menos aptos". Ah si, y en el colectivismo la version patologica es cargarse a "los enemigos del regimen", que si juzgamos numericamente, el comunismo sovietico ha sido tan o mas terrible que el nazismo.

Es cierto que la contrapartida tiene tambien sus vicios, cuando por mucho tratar de igualar se iguala para abajo. En la realidad que yo veo hoy esto ultimo pasa mucho menos que lo primero, la mayoria de los males en la sociedad en que yo vivo vienen del neocapitalismo liberal que maximiza "los derechos" del individuo y en que la medida de todo es la cotizacion de las acciones en la Bolsa.

Y dicho sea de paso, para mi, no pocas de las barbaridades que hace USA en el mundo pasan por ser un pais que muchas veces moviliza sus fuerzas para defender los derechos, no de la sociedad, sino de ciertas corporaciones (individuos poderosos). Que esa sea la realidad, no quiere decir que yo la acepte (aunque influye muy poco en el mundo lo que yo acepte o no)


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 7, 2014)

Antes de comenzar esta respuesta quiero dejar en claro que no abogo por el sálvese quien pueda, quienes me conocen saben que no soy así y que disto mucho de serlo.
Por otra parte, con qué facilidad te surgen los concejos Hellmut1956, me enseñas cómo dar clases, y ni sabes de qué materia soy docente….
Volviendo al tema: *te preocupa que la máquina reemplace al hombre*, no hace falta que lo repitas se  entendió desde el principio, pero  crees ser el único que entiende las connotaciones de esto, lo resalto así podemos avanzar en otras cuestiones. 

Parece que las ignominias de la revolución industrial, o las masacres llevadas a cabo por gobiernos títeres del imperio son nimiedades ante lo que se viene, porque claro, esto afectará a  la clase media e incluso a sectores mejor remunerados. 
Las guerras pasadas o presentes no son nada en comparación  “que horror, se perderán incluso puestos de oficinas”… 
Ya otros te han mencionado injusticias mayores y no te has inmutado, porque lo más probable es que no te afecten,  o a tus hijos. 
De ningún modo te critico eso….  es natural, está en los genes, es evolutivo.
A pesar de lo “importante” de tu preocupación, te diré las mías.
*Me preocupa el hambre*… y desde mi realidad, la de millones de latinoamericanos y seguramente millones de otros continentes, me preocupa la generación de cultivos que en lugar de solucionar este problema lo acentúan. Un ejemplo es la soja (comestible que los argentinos no comemos) reemplazando con esta no solo a los cereales, sino también a la ganadería, la horticultura y la fruticultura, impactando en la diversidad genética de la flora y causando  deficiencias vitamínicas y  de minerales en la población, para colmo se utilizan agroquímicos que además  elevan el nivel de toxicidad en la  sangre y provocan enfermedades que eran impensadas en otras épocas.
* Me preocupa la explotación indiscriminada de recursos naturales* sin que se tomen las más mínimas medidas de seguridad, para con medio el ambiente o la salud en general.
*Me preocupa la degradación del sistema educativo* pero no por falta de recursos, sino por esa izquierdización que describí en el anterior mensaje.
*Me preocupa que en mi país no haya respeto por ninguna clase de reglas*, y la corrupción sea moneda corriente. Ah… en cuanto a la inflación que mencionaste, ¿hablas en serio?, ¿tienes idea de lo que es la inflación aquí?
*Me preocupa todo lo anteriormente dicho*, porque el origen de esto no es otra cosa que el afán de los políticos por llenarse los bolsillos en lugar de pensar en el bienestar de la gente. 
*Todo lo descripto me preocupa no porque va a suceder, sino porque sucede.*
Dicho esto…. si soy un ignorante, si estoy muerto de hambre, o enfermo por la contaminación, si estoy preso por reclamar algo justo….poco va a importarme si una máquina puede hacer mi trabajo o no.
*Es cuestión de prioridades.*


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ves, apreciado amigo ppp, esa es una técnica muy conocida, combinar todo tipo de temas y ser inexacto en ciertos con algún objetivo, que reflexionar no es tema del hilo que he abierto.
Cierto que el futuro de la humanidad se encuentra amenazado por muchas cosas, pero el discutirlos todos al tiempo o incluirlos vuelve la discusión inútil, a mi opinión!
Me he limitado a presentar un riesgo que pone en peligro el sistema en el cual basa nuestra civilización, es el de que los ingresos del trabajo sustentan la vida de las personas por un lado y permiten a la industria generar ganancias, motivación para invertir en cosas que a su vez generan ingresos.
El impacto al mundo laboral por la tecnología que presento es tan amplio y drástico a término medio de análisis, que lo consideré digno de presentar aquí!
La única cosa que me permití indicar era lo poco constructivo y poco apto a capacitar juventud a enfrentarse al mundo al que saldrán los comentarios que hacías! Eso sí ello lo considero válido aún y no tiene importancia alguna para la validez de lo indicado docente de que area eres.


----------



## ESKALENO (Jun 8, 2014)

Seguramente dentro de 100 años los robots reemplacen al 99% de los humanos en sus puestos de trabajo. Un claro indicador lo tenemos en las fábricas de automoción, donde las máquinas pintan, sueldan, montan, mueven... Y éstas aún son modelos básicos, cuando los nuevos procesadores y programas de ejecución, proceso, cálculo y toma de decisiones estén afinados, ya serán ellas solitas las que lo hagan todo.

En los supermercados, en el transporte público, en la limpieza, hosteleria, fábricas, enseñanza... y yo me pregunto, ¿en qué trabajará la humanidad entonces?, hay algo que no me cuadra, si la población tiende a aumentar con los años ¿qué será de las millones de personas sin empleo?,
(siendo pesimistas) quizás nos utilicen para una nueva guerra mundial donde conquistar territorios para la sobrepoblación sea esencial..., (o siendo optimistas) quizás ya no haya que trabajar y los gobiernos nos mantengan


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 8, 2014)

Hellmut1956, lo que dices es la definición de una “chicana” (aquí se usa mucho en política), el insistir sobre algo que ya se respondió también, eso es lo que hiciste luego de mi segunda respuesta, y por no extenderme evité poner “espero no tener que responder nuevamente a esto”.
 Por no extenderme también evité agregar que no soy de esa clase de docentes que ideologizan sus clases …   Valoro demasiado a la persona como para ponerla en la situación de concordar conmigo solo por estar yo en una situación de poder, y eso no tendría que aclararlo si no hubieras inferido semejante vileza de mi parte. 
Por eso insisto en que presupones porque (como ya te dije)…no me conoces, y si no me conoces, mal puedes llamarme amigo.
Por evitar controversias, (y pese a que lleonver atinádamente lo mencionó y ahora lo hace ESKALENO), también eludí tocar el tema de la explosión demográfica. 
En cuanto a esto, solo voy a decir que de no hacer algo al respecto, *todo lo que hablamos será superfluo.*
Como antes dije, *“Es cuestión de prioridades”*.

Volviendo al tema, la primera respuesta que recibiste, y luego otras muchas fueron del mismo tenor “desaparecen empleos y se crean otros”, Scooter dijo “las cosas son a secas”,  Ardogan  dijo “¿Deberíamos detener la investigación y desarrollo en plantas nucleares de fusión por toda la gente que quedaría sin empleo en el sector de gas, petróleo y carbón?, no creo” *todos son argumentos tan sólidos* que preferiste contestarme porque cometí el error de sugerir alternativas y tal vez los ejemplos no fueron los más felices, dándote a ti y a otro forista la posibilidad de tergiversar todo lo dicho. *Así que tuve que perder tiempo respondiendo obviedades.*
Entonces ¿quién es el que se va por la tangente?
Si abres un tema en un foro, no esperes recibir solo concordancias, así no es como funciona.

Saludos.

PD: Considero que he dado mi punto de vista sobradamente.


----------



## saltamon23 (Jun 8, 2014)

hellmut, si bien entiendo mas o menos a que vas, pero , veo que se van a otras ramas, con eso de los robots, y creo que lo que tu alertas va por otro lado , mas de control, de planificacion.

por que no lo explicas, das ejemplos ?? 
aclara el tema, corto y claro, asi quizas se pueda entender mejor el asunto .

el otro dia veia un articulo,a cerca de una empresa, que ya se cotiza en millones, formada con capitales de riesgo, una empresa que con el uso de una APP   (UBER )  de celular pretende manejar el tema de taxis y remises de todo el mundo , " me parece " que es una linea , un poco de lo que tu dices , aunque no tan directa.
por eso , creo que seria justo que lo expliques, pero como para gente sin mucho conocimiento 


un cordial saludo


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 8, 2014)

Buscaré un ejemplo que demuestre la cosa y lo presentaré aquí!


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 9, 2014)

Para mi la próxima revolución en el mundo laboral es trabajar desde casa , bueno es mi punto de vista, en cuanto a automatizar eso ya esta pasando y se da mas en las grandes industrias como la automotriz y maquinas de guerra.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 10, 2014)

Empiezo a intentar explicar el concepto que ya ha alcanzado una madurez para poner en peligro el modelo laboral y que debido a su muy grande potential se está desarrollando con gran velocidad.

Se trata de modelar las funciones que se ejecutan en un puesto de trabajo. Para muchos puestos de trabajo existe una descripción laboral que describe las funciones y las responsabilidades que debe cumplir aquel que tiene esa cierta función! De allí resulta una descripción que permite definir:

1. Que datos se requieren.
2. Que capacitación la persona requiere para esa labor.
3. Que funciones debe cumplir la persona a cargo del puesto.

4. Cuales son los resultados que se esperan realice la persona a cargo de cierta función laboral.






Usemos este gráfico de un sencillo modelo del círculo de control:

Lo que en el gráfico se llama "Reference Value" sería lo que listo como los puntos "1" y "2" de una descripción laboral.

Sigamos en varios pasos.

Esos datos entran en el bloque de "Controller" y tienen como resultado el capacitar la persona ejecutando ese trabajo, aquí tal persona sería lo llamada "Plant". La función u(t) es el número de funciones que debe cumplir tal persona, ver "3", para generar los resultados deseados, aquí y(t).

Las cosas inesperadas que ocurren en todo trabajo es lo que aquí se llama "Disturbance". Esos factores que influencian el resultado de las labores ejecutadas por la persona en cierto puesto de trabajo llevan a que el resultado y(t) no sea el resultado deseado, sino que difiere en algún sentido y magnitud.

El Transducer es la función que monitorea de forma adecuada esos resultados y los traduce en forma adecuada para informar al "jefe". El "jefe" es el "Controller" que recibe la información en que medida el trabajo realizado lleva a resultados que difieren de aquellos deseados, eso se denomina aquí como la función e(t). Esto lleva a que el "jefe" corriga y adapte sus instrucciones al subordinado, modificando la función u(t) para reducir la medida en que el resultado de un trabajo difiere de lo deseado.

Este modelo de control en sí no es nada nuevo, sino que realmente es algo que existe desde mucho tiempo y que en cierto sentido describe las funciones de "jefe" y "subordinado" para que el "sistema" genere los resultados deseados y corriga desviaciones.

Lo que ha avanzado de forma dramática y sigue avanzando de forma dramática es el desarrollo científico y en consecuencia la descripción de elementos del círculo de control y sus diversas funciónes de forma matemática. También lo que se está avanzando de forma dramática son las herramientas informáticas, Matlab y Simulink con sus "toolboxes" como un ejemplo. Allí existen y son disponibles las ecuaciones matemáticas para el uso de círculos de control para los mas diversos campos.  Aquí el enlace a las toolboxes en Español.

Pero no solo eso es importante en considerar. Hay que ver los avances que implican el módulo el "Control". Sea en el campo de la lógica "fuzzy", sea en el campo de las expresiones lógicas y las expresiones de la lógica modal, sea en el campo de la inteligencia artificial, sea el impacto de las investigaciones que se realizan para aprender de las formas de funcionar biológicas, como sistemas hormonales, de los sistemas vegetativos y de las formas de autoorganización como las vemos como ejemplo en el control del movimiento de las patas en insectos.
Sistemas equivalentes a los sistemas hormonales toman en consideración efectos continuos y su impacto paulatino. En el caso de mi afición al modelismo naval tales sistemas se usan para mantener un velero a la larga encausado a la próxima destinación durante la navegación autónoma.
Los sistemas vegetativos que implementan funciones de control no centralizadas.
Finalmente los sistemas de autoorganización como los que se encargan que un ciempiés nunca tropieza con sus múltiples patas. estos sistemas permiten reacciones rápidas.
Como es con frecuencia, tales sistemas primero se implementan en sistemas donde el factor del costo juega un papel menor, como por ejemplo en tecnologías espaciales. Los robots por ejemplo que se movilizan en marte tiene que reaccionar de forma medio autónoma, pues el tiempo que pasa entre que la información de sensores llegue a la tierra, sea procesado y que nuevas instrucciones transmitidas lleguen a marte hace la operabilidad autónoma indispensable.
Volviendo al mundo laboral. Obviamente también aquí veremos el impacto de esta tecnología en aquellas ramas laborales donde el impacto pecuniario es mayor, o donde el impacto de la calidad es mayor, por ejemplo en la aviación. pero también podemos ver el impacto en las finanzas, donde en mathworks ya existe una librería de toolboxes.

Pero seamos sinceros y olvidémonos de las personas haciendo alpargatas! Cual porcentaje de los puestos laborales no puede ser descrito usando el modelo de control presentado arriba, mas cuando las herramientas, sean informáticas o matemáticas, sean disponibles y una generación de ingenieros reciba la instrucción requerida.

Ojalá me halla sido posible explicar algo mejor la materia. No es sencilla y si no fuera porque me metido en la aventura de describir un sistema relativamente complejo para el control de escotas que me he inventado, usando las tecnologías de modelación, simulación e implementación, quizá no hubiera percibido el potencial de esto en el mundo laboral!

Lo que he dejado por fuera es el tema de la implementación. Abreviaciones como HiL, hardware in the loop, y SiL, software in the loop, tratan esto y toolboxes que generan ecuaciones para los módulos de control y de planta que aproximan los resultados medidos experimentalmente aun facilitan mas la implementación! Lo esencial es el poder medir los que se controla, sea directamente o indirectamente alguna magnitud que tenga una relación con algo que no se pueda medir.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 3, 2014)

Relacionado con esto, vi un video en google talks sobre el futuro con una economía de costo marginal cercano a 0.
El postulado es que así como hoy día acceder a un libro, película, información tiene costo prácticamente nulo; el día de mañana pasará lo mismo con hardware donde fabricar algo y distribuirlo también tendrá un costo mucho más bajo usando tecnologías como impresoras 3D, automóviles que se manejan solos, redes de almacenes abiertas, energía renovable, etc.

Tengo mis dudas sobre si se puede extender el costo casi cero al mundo de hardware. Yo pensaría que por ahora no... pero es un punto de vista que complementa al de Hellmut y va para el mismo lado.

Helo aquí:


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 4, 2014)

Apreciado Ardogan, finalmente encontré el tiempo de mirar el video que presentas aquí y este me ha llevado a reflexionar sobre lo presentado en ese video y su impacto en el tema de este hilo, la próxima revolución laboral! Confieso que no he mirado en este tema desde la perspectiva presentada en el video y viviendo en Alemania como ciudadano interesado el poner todos los datos que compilo en mi mente en el contexto de lo presentado en el video va a tomar su tiempo!

Uno de los conceptos claves de la lectura es la socialización de los diversos elementos de los cuales se constituye la industria, dando como ejemplo el impacto de los grupos sociales y el intercambio de los mas diversos "productos", sean servicios como el contenido de revistas, libros, música, etcétera o sean bienes como el "car sharing" o el arriendo de apartamentos, etcétera entre las personas! El lo pone muy bien en contexto con los efectos de las energías renovables y su impacto en las grandes empresas en el mercado energético, el pone en contexto la visión del IoT, el Internet de las cosas, las impresoras 3D, hace la extrapolación del efecto de lo que también se llama la Industria 4.0, donde la producción se vuelve capaz de transformarse de una producción en masa de productos idénticos a una producción individual de productos individuales, etcétera, etcétera.

Lo que a mí me llevó a inicializar este hilo fue el saber del impacto que el impacto de sistemas de control en reemplazar trabajos hoy altamente renumerados también debido al desarrollo de las ciencias relacionadas. Este video pone todo esto en un contexto mayor! Mucho mayor! Cuantas horas me dedicaré durante paseos con mi perro reflexionando sobre esto! Muchas gracias!


----------



## maton00 (Ago 5, 2014)

Se me hace dificil pensar que la economía estaria "absuelta"  de esa forma en un futuro, la sociedad está tan profundamente apegada  con la mercadotécnia, con el consumismo y el capitalismo, las grandes  industrias o empresas no se quedaran con los brazos cruzados,  realizarán cualquier cosa con tal de seguir teniendo un mercado, donde  provengan ganancias sin importar consecuencias o daños a la sociedad.  Siempre habrá quien "use" o se coma a sus empleados o trabajadores o  achichincles, personas sin opciones en busca de la falsa comodidad del  preciado dinero "presas del capitalismo" engañados para buscar o lograr  algo de lo cual solo se vé en lo que le venden en los medios de  comunicación, algo inalcanzable plástico  intangible, e insostenible "el  sueño americano"
¿Quien venderá o que proveerá esas impresoras 3D ó esos robóts? 
Una empresa, una que emplea gente y fabrica cosas, funcionando en el mundo capitalista.
Siempre estará, o existira de una u otra forma encubierta.
¿Si existiese esa nueva revolución social, que la sostendría, a qué costo? 
¿La energía renovable? ¿quien tiene esa tecnología o que la provee o con que se fabricará?
Dicen que leer o buscar por internet es "gratis", no lo creo; requiere de energía, ganas y por supuesto dinero
no  puedes desaparecer esa necesidad basica de energía o bienes energeticos  al menos no considerarlo como infinito, la población crece y cada vez  más y más, y aumenta la necesidad de cantidad de alimentos o bienes, los  cuales estarán limitados y divididos y los demás tendran menos, ¿Y  entonces que harán los "inteligentes"? 
mantendrán un margen de  seguridad y reclamárán un territorio, bienes materiales, etc, para  aumentar su comodidad manteniendo la forma de vida capitalista, a costa  de los mas pobres o débiles.

El capitalismo esta tan dentro de  nuestra formación primaria que no podriamos idear una forma o modelo  distintos a los que en la historia se han visto, la desinformacion por  otro lado otra herramienta útil de los capitalistas ayuda a encubrir y  reducir avances en ésta área, reduciendo todo a vanalidades y temor del  "terrorista" en el caso de los gringos y su biblia mediatica (FOX),  aparte de eso como se puede tomar como ejemplo a google una empresa que  asegura que todo es "libre", como sabemos que no está "comprada" si al  final de muchas formas usan información nuestra, que nos gusta como nos  gusta y donde nos gusta con el hecho de darnos opciónes o darnos  "facilidades" al buscar por internet limitandonos a lo que las demás  personas buscan, que indirectamente forzan; lo mismo con facebook quien lo hace mas obvio y lo  hace público creando una empresa que vende informacion a las  corporaciónes a beneficio propio.
Ni siquiera la naturaleza nos da la clave de como prosperar como sociedad, ya que todo se trata de vivir o morir de depredar y arrevatar que se confunde con ganar debemos dejar de buscar beneficio propio, redefinir la felicidad y mejorar nuestro entorno.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola maton00, gracias por participar de forma activa. Como siempre y en todos los temas es el detalle que hace la diferencia! Mr. Rifkin hace frecuente referencia a Alemania y también en la sesión de preguntas y respuestas al final se trata los temas que mencionas! Como vivo en Alemania tengo conocimiento de primera mano de algunos de los detalles que menciona, a ver en que orden trataré de responder tus diversas muy justificadas cuestiones nombradas!
Empecemos con la gran influencia de las grandes corporaciones y en especial el efecto que esto tiene en la política!
Desde hace mas de 30 años existe en Alemania el movimiento "verde", que ha tomado gran importancia en la política alemana. La cancillera Merkel es la jefa del partido cristiano-demócrata, el partido conservador en Alemania y muy allegado a la industria! Ademas vale mencionar que Merkel proviene de lo que era la Alemania comunista, que tiene un doctorado en física. Recién con la catástrofe de Fukujima ella cambió de lado, habiendo apoyado la industria energética y atómica con nuevas leyes solo 3 meses antes! Así en Alemania finalmente a mi opinión se decidió abandonar la energía atómica y darse como objetivo el establecer una economía puramente basada en energías renovables. Las 3 corporaciones aquí en Alemania que tienen bajo su control la mayor parte de la infraestructura de redes de distribución eléctrica y las grandes plantas eléctricas, sean basadas en carbón, en gas natural o en plantas atómicas hoy están en una tremenda crisis que pone en riesgo su existencia. Las inversiones recientes en sus infraestructuras y las deudas resultantes de ello por un lado dificultan el invertir para adaptarse a ese cambio que ignoraron anteriormente. A eso se suma que sean las plantas atómicas o de carbón, como solo tienen permitido suministrar energía eléctrica cuando esta no puede ser suministrada por las fuentes de energía renovable, hacen el operar de esas grandes plantas ineficientes al punto que están cerrando esas plantas!

La decisión de Alemania, una de las grandes economías mundiales, cambiar un 100% a energías renovables y dejar de operar energía atómica, es un experimento seguido en todo el mundo y eso con gran escepticismo! Como ciudadano puedo confirmar que este cambio no deja de tener efectos negativos como lo es el altísimo costo de la energía eléctrica en nuestro pais! Pero para no perderme en detalles! Las grandes corporaciones del sector eléctrico con mucha influencia en la política están perdiendo esa influencia y su potencia económica por no haberse ocupado lo temprano suficiente para encontrar un rol para ellas en un entorno nuevo!

El impacto en otras industrias son presentadas en detalle por el sr. Rifkin como lo es la industria de la música, la prensa tradicional la venta de libros! Inversores que manejan el flujo de capital son libres en gran medida de prejuicios cuando se trata de decidir donde invertir. Esa relación entre los inversores financieros y las grandes corporaciones es algo que afecta las grandes corporaciones que dependen del dinero de los inversores!

Lo que creo entender lo que llamas la biblia mediática es algo que se ve bajo presión por la fuerza de información de las redes sociales. El norte de África y el Medio Oriente vivió el impacto de las redes sociales. Rusia, China, Turquía son países que limitan la operación de esas redes sociales por el temor a ellas!

Todo eso como indicación que las fuerzas tradicionales capitalistas, cuya fuerza es su capacidad de adaptarse a un entorno que cambia, pueden o enfrentarse a esos cambios y adaptarse para encontrar en ellos un nuevo entorno para actuar y generar las ganancias que sus inversores exigen! Tu mencionas que la cuestión de quién va a proveer las cosas que se requieren, de donde se financiarán esas entidades activas en un entorno económico como lo describe el sr. Rifkin! La empresa Google, Facebook, etcétera son ejemplos de como en ese entorno aún se gana muchísimo! Lo que ocurre es que en ese segmento, el el sr. Rifkin ve 3 segmentos en un entorno económico como lo prevé y el de la información es uno de ellos y uno de los mas avanzados! Google y similares crean sus ganancias vendiendo información que gana de sus usuarios! Y así hacen posible que el uso de google aparentemente es gratuito para el usuario! Oportunidades similares van a aparecer en los otros 2 segmentos y aquellas corporaciones capaces de implementar los servicios allí en los otros 2 segmentos comparables a los de google en el de la información! Y para dar otro ejemplo que esto es parte de la visión del mercado de las grandes corporaciones me gusta mencionar el principio de la paranoia del CEO de Intel! Ese principio que es muy bien presentado en su libro sobre "Crossing the Chasm", narra, que cuando una entidad en la economía tiene su máximo de profitabilidad y de éxito, en ese mismo momento hay muchas otras empresas con nuevos modelos de operación. El "Chasm" es el término que usa para describir el paso de una fase del mercado a la siguiente! El clásico sistema de mercado ve 4 fases en un mercado:

1. Early adopters
2. Early majority
3. Late majority
4. Laggards

Cada una de esas 4 fases, que se definen por la motivación de los clientes a comprar un servicio o producto se caracteriza por un cierto comportamiento del mercado y aquella empresa con el concepto mas adecuado para ganar la batalla por los ingresos generados por los compradores será victoriosa y por lo tanto exitosa, lo que se refleja en su profitabilidad.

Pero así como por ejemplo la "early adopters" representa aquellos clientes que buscan adquirir lo mas moderno y avanzado y por lo tanto sus decisiones de adquirir los productos o servicios basan en esa actitud, la "early majority" son aquellos que compran un producto avanzado y novedoso que ha demonstrado su viabilidad a razón de los clientes de la fase de los "early adopters"! estos clientes tienen otras motivaciones para adquirir productos o servicios y solo aquella empresa que mejor se adapta a esas motivaciones de los clientes será exitosa. Ese cambio de las motivaciones de los clientes, ese cambio de las reglas del juego, llevan a que cuando una empresa que tiene en una fase del mercado gran éxito y se encuentra en su apogeo realmente ya tiene la semilla del fracaso plantada. Intel y Andy grove su CEO, por eso practicaron el principio de la paranoia. Siendo y aún siguiendo ser la empresa mas grande y profitable en el sector de los semiconductores, siempre cuestionaban su modus operandi, sospechando que su mercado estaba cambiando de fase de mercado, así cambiando las reglas del juego y haciendo todo esfuerzo posible por reconocer tal cambio de fase del mercado y tratar de asegurarse que su metodología les continuara permitiendo mantener la posición de liderazgo! Al momento vemos, eso no tiene nada que ver con el tema del hilo, que tanto Intel como Microsoft aparentemente están llegando a la fase de los "laggards" en su mercado, donde su producto y servicio, a pesar de usar el principio de la paranoia y la abundancia de medios económicos están perdiendo su posición de líderes, porque el mercado está cambiando tanto, que sus productos y servicios ya no logran mantener sus posiciones que los gringos llaman "dominant market share"!

Así pues creo maton00 poder responder a tus muy justificadas objeciones, habiendo dado ejemplos.

La última frase de tu contribución está en completo acuerdo con el sr. Rifkin! El menciona el asunto del mercado laboral y su impacto en las personas, en los individuos y resalta, al igual que tu, que estos cambios impactan tanto el entorno en que vivimos y como definimos y encontramos la satisfacción personal! El sr. Rifkin es hasta tan sincero, diciendo que el no espera que el mundo en el futuro sea tal cual presenta como opción aquí, pero que esto lo deja con un cauteloso optimismo para el futuro!

Ojalá he podido responder a todas tus objeciones y me alegraría seguir discutiéndolas! Confieso que los cursos en los que pude participar como empleado de Motorola Semiconductores y que eran ofrecidos por la "Motorola University" aún hoy prueban su gran valor. Es mas, tuve la oportunidad de tener una sesión de todo un fin de semana entre altos ejecutivos de Motorola y de la Siemens para, bajo la moderación de un miembro de la Motorola University practicar el ejercicio de un "Scenario Option Development", que radica en una metodología de Shell para reconocer de forma anticipada posibles alternativas del futuro, descubriendo indicadores para cada variante de por ejemplo 2 factores y así prepararse estratégicamente de como reaccionar si esos indicadores aparecen!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 29, 2021)

Hola, vengo del futuro, hablamos de trabajo en casa?


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 29, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Hola, vengo del futuro, hablamos de trabajo en casa?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 269086


Xd, he llegado a trabajar en casa, a modo de vampiro, dado que el rendimiento ha sido notablemente superior (muchos duermen y no te molestan). En la oficina, puff, suena el télefono y te cae gente fuera de horario (Uy, justo que vi la lúz te dicen  ) y se plantea un dilema: buen trato al cliente, y si debes de permitir que pisotee tu derecho del horario de atención o no en pos del buen trato. Ahora,las interrupciones que parecen tonterías,hacen que el trabajo tome casi el doble de tiempo.
Sobre la futurología. Siempre lo mismo, hay cosas que se cumplen, pero no suelen ser exactamente como lo predicen. Como esta postal de finales del Siglo XIX.



Aún me acuerdo que dijeron en los 90 que en el 2000 tendriamos sirvientes robots en las casas XD.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 29, 2021)

Y esto que es?


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 29, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Y esto que es?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 269090


Bueno, si, se me paso por alto y un tanto pifie. Yo quise decir una onda lo que se ve en Runaway de 1984 (Magnun vs Demonio de KISS). Que fue lo que muchos futurologos predijeron para el 2000. De hecho el prota tiene ama de casa y cocinera robot.





Pero bueno, es parte de la gracia de los buenos debates, reconocer y aprender de los errores:

SI SE LE CIERRAN LA PUERTA A LOS ERRORES, LA VERDAD TAMBIÉN QUEDARA AFUERA 

Aunque la verdad, con el precio que tienen, prefiero comprarme la aspiradora y hacerlo yo (muy buena compra, dado que ahorra mucho tiempo y esfuerzo frente al escobillon y la palita para limpiar una casa), es que te puedes comprar más de una de hecho. Con suerte a futuro sean más accesibles.


----------

